# Where to store wine with no basement?



## bradnjaclyn (Apr 29, 2012)

We just recently started our addiction with wine making and now realize we really have no place to store large quantities at a stable temperature. As we approach summer with many many days over 100 degrees I could only hope for a place in my house in the 70's. The house was built in the 1920's and does not have central heat/air. I would love a big Vinotemp, but that is too much of an investment so early in a new hobby.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2012)

How about a small wine refridg that holds 100 or so bottles. That would be good while you get started and think of something else. They can be had pretty reasonable at Home Depot.


----------



## Neviawen (Apr 29, 2012)

Better get drinking! (joking!) I don't have a lot of room in my house, either. I turned a small closet under the steps going into my basement into a small wine cellar. It's dark and cool pretty much all year long. Since heat rises and cool settles, when we have the air conditioners in the upper floors of the house some of the cool air also settles down there. We have wall units instead of central AC.. My house was built in 1950.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 29, 2012)

A cool dark place with lots of insulation.


----------



## bradnjaclyn (Apr 30, 2012)

If only I had a gold brick in my back pocket I could have a cellar installed. I do live in Oklahoma and it is tornado season. No better place to hide than underground.


----------



## walkerstone (May 3, 2012)

I use an internal/external shed that's built into the extension so 90% household insulation then a wooden door to the external shed.


----------



## bob1 (May 3, 2012)

you know a lot of people are just throwing away perfectly good freezers and fridges. I guess to get the green efficient stuff and a tax credit. But the wine shops sell a temp controller for about 60.00. We use them to turn fridges into beer fermenters but no reason why it couldnt be set on 65 degree.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (May 3, 2012)

I'm using our study for the wine cellar. There's some room to grow in there and we keep the house temp at around 72 - 74 so it's not bad. At least the temp is constant.


----------



## walkerstone (May 3, 2012)

Dig a mini-cellar in your back garden maybe? go down a fair chunk then put a concrete base, brick sides an a lid.. then again scrap that idea- winter it would be useless.

Think the best bet has gotta be the fridge. I'm trying to find a little second hand one myself for my cheese at the moment.

Good luck


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 3, 2012)

Store it close to cork screw, wine glass and remote control


----------



## closetwine (May 3, 2012)

Hey a fellow Okie!!! YAY!.... Yeah a closet in the middle of the home (linen) perhaps? that's what I use because it stays fairly constant.... No problems (yet).


----------



## robie (May 3, 2012)

One option is to buy an older, large frig and hook up an external thermostat, so you can raise the temperature inside a little higher. Maybe a little unsightly, but it works.

If you can't get the temperature down at least try to find a place where the temperature doesn't fluctuate very much over the coarse of a week. If the temperature is stable but higher, about the only problem is the wine won't age as long (but it will be ready to drink a little sooner, so all is not lost).


----------



## bradnjaclyn (May 4, 2012)

I have been searching craigslist for an upright freezer that I can use with an external controller. I have a a spare bedroom that I have plans to turn into a brew space. I will probably get a freezer and store it in the spare room. Closetwine...it looks like we are from opposite ends of the state. I am currently in OKC but I am from far SW Oklahoma. Can't wait to get out of the city and this apartment and back to my house. Moving Day 5-26-12.


----------



## bradnjaclyn (May 4, 2012)

Is there a "right" temp to store wine or is it more important to keep temp stable. What temperature would you or do you store your wine?

Would a freezer with a controller have too much fluctuation?


----------



## jswordy (May 4, 2012)

Put it in a Rubbermaid tote in the crawlspace.

The temp should ideally be pretty steady, but rises and falls are OK provided that they are gradual. Even a wine cooler made for the purpose will have rises and falls in temp.

Reds and white are stored at different temps, but then on other forums I have read that guys have long-term stored their wines at different temps and can tell no difference. Main thing is not to have it get really hot (say 75 and up) because that speeds up aging.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2012)

bradnjaclyn said:


> Is there a "right" temp to store wine or is it more important to keep temp stable. What temperature would you or do you store your wine?
> 
> Would a freezer with a controller have too much fluctuation?



Stable is more important, but you don't want your wine to stay at 80F, either.
In your limited situation, if you can keep it at 72F, you are good. Of course the mid-60'sF is much better.

All you can do is all you can do, so your wine will survive. As mentioned, a crawlspace is a little cooler than in a hot house.

I keep mine in a basement closet. In the winter it runs 62F. In the summer it is about 65F. Thing is, it takes a long time for it to change from one temp to another.

A freezer with an external temperature controller can keep the temperature very stable. You can set the variance on almost any external temperature controller.


----------



## bradnjaclyn (May 4, 2012)

I think I will go with a freezer. If this summer is anything like last year we had 57 days in a row over 100 degrees. I don't think my crawl space would be anywhere near cool enough. So mid 60's is a good temp.for storage?


----------



## Flint (May 5, 2012)

bradnjaclyn said:


> We just recently started our addiction with wine making and now realize we really have no place to store large quantities at a stable temperature. As we approach summer with many many days over 100 degrees I could only hope for a place in my house in the 70's. The house was built in the 1920's and does not have central heat/air. I would love a big Vinotemp, but that is too much of an investment so early in a new hobby.


I too have the same problem and just poured out all of my apple and blueberry pinot noir , os to solve that problem I bought A cheep A. C . unit for 100 bucks and put it in a small unused room and so far so good


----------



## Flint (May 5, 2012)

bradnjaclyn said:


> I think I will go with a freezer. If this summer is anything like last year we had 57 days in a row over 100 degrees. I don't think my crawl space would be anywhere near cool enough. So mid 60's is a good temp.for storage?


 PLEASE would someone tell me about the freezer way of storing wine ,I am tired of poring out wine that WAS great . I have some 200 bottles that I worked hard for . THANKS


----------



## Flint (May 5, 2012)

Do you actiualy freeze the wine ?


robie said:


> Stable is more important, but you don't want your wine to stay at 80F, either.
> In your limited situation, if you can keep it at 72F, you are good. Of course the mid-60'sF is much better.
> 
> All you can do is all you can do, so your wine will survive. As mentioned, a crawlspace is a little cooler than in a hot house.
> ...


----------



## Flint (May 5, 2012)

First taste of the Blackberry Merlot (Blackberrys from my back yard ) And like I said , you should make this Wine . GREAT


----------

